# Todd signing out.



## TylerD (20/7/15)

Sorry if it were posted already. Quite sad this.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (20/7/15)

Yea i watched it last night. Really sad, he was just about the only reviewer i liked

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (20/7/15)

Not clear why he is taking a break
Just to take a break i guess
I liked Todd a lot 
Didnt watch all his vids but some were very good. 
Just loved his accent and his nature

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (20/7/15)

Silver said:


> Not clear why he is taking a break
> Just to take a break i guess
> I liked Todd a lot
> Didnt watch all his vids but some were very good.
> Just loved his accent and his nature


I dont know the full thing but some ppl complain about the charity raffles he holds. That sometime he kept small percentage for himself
I see nothing wrong with that. He is selling his stuff and he tell the ppl before hand that he will keep x% to fund what ever.
So i think he just taking a breather


----------



## BumbleBee (20/7/15)

Oh no! He mustn't bugger off, I watch his vids before Rip or Pbasardo.

This is too sad


----------



## Gizmo (20/7/15)

TylerD said:


> Sorry if it were posted already. Quite sad this.




He really is a remarkable reviewer. He is unbiased and just states his opinion with no motive. Does proper reviews in detail. I am sure he will be back though..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/7/15)

Now let me go put on my BAFFIES.. Its super cold ;P

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sir Vape (20/7/15)

Sad always enjoyed his reviews


----------



## johan (20/7/15)

He took some time off in the past as well - from his "private" forum (the vapershed), he will turn out some reviews in future, just not that frequently.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/7/15)

johan said:


> He took some time off in the past as well - from his "private" forum (the vapershed), he will turn out some reviews in future, just not that frequently.



I think he found this then...

http://www.vapershed.com/store/prod...ids&product=bluestar-e-liquids-skunk-e-liquid


----------



## johan (20/7/15)

Gizmo said:


> I think he found this then...
> 
> http://www.vapershed.com/store/prod...ids&product=bluestar-e-liquids-skunk-e-liquid



Not related at all Gizmo; the forum: http://thevapersshed.boards.net

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

